# Hawgsmoke 2016- A-10 Air Excercise



## davechng (Jun 27, 2016)

We have here a full report of the bi-annual A-10 Competition held in Davis Monthan AFB. 

Please click on the URL below for more detail report and Pictures:
http://airwingspotter.com/hawgsmoke-2016/

Some of the teaser pictures:

Dave Chng
www.airwingspotter.com


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 29, 2016)

Hi Dave. 
Cool series, really like the second one flying in to the smoke from the gun. 

Cheers, Graham. 



davechng said:


> We have here a full report of the bi-annual A-10 Competition held in Davis Monthan AFB.
> 
> Please click on the URL below for more detail report and Pictures:
> http://airwingspotter.com/hawgsmoke-2016/
> ...


----------



## arthurbikemad (Jun 29, 2016)

BFG! 

Love these!


----------

